# Dogs with blue eyes



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I heard from someone awhile ago that dogs with blue eyes are more likely to go blind anyone know anything about this? 2 of my chis have blue eyes my boy Ninja cannot see outside when it's bright especially in the snow his eyes are completely shut and at night time he will not go outside without my other chi I don't think he can see well in the dark either. But my other chi with blue eyes Prada has none of those problems at all she doesn't squint and she doesn't care to go out on her own. HMMM....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is blind in the left eye, probably from birth. His eyes are almost black they are so dark brown so I'm not sure that the blue eye hypothesis is true. 

If you have a concern about Ninja's vision, see your vet and get a referral to a canine opthamologist. It's not anything to put off or wait around on. You sure want to preserve every bit of vision that he has and eye problems quickly get worse.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't have any concerns about it at this point my mom has blue eyes and she said people with blue eyes are just more sensitive LOL I have brown eyes so I wouldn't know this. My cat does the same thing if shes been in the dark for a bit then i come in and turn the light on her eyes close and she can't see for a few mins I don't think it's anything serious he just got a check up 3weeks ago at the vet.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I know that in Danes, A prominently white dog with blue eyes (there is a chance of deafness or blindness) this is also true in Harlequins and Merles in this breed so it mostly pertains to the Merle gene and is stronger when it produces white. I am not sure about in the Chi breed but I imagine if there is Merle in the gene then it is very possible.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

From what I know it's got more to do with hearing problems. I have met loads of deaf blue-eyed Dalmatian, the same thing applies to cats.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I heard from someone awhile ago that dogs with blue eyes are more likely to go blind anyone know anything about this?


That may be more likely with blue eyed dogs of certain breeds but it certainly does not apply to all dogs in general. I've never heard of such a thing in Chihuahuas, merles are a different story but I did not think that it was associated with eye color as much as the merle gene.

Siberian huskies are a breed where blue eyes are very common and it does not affect their ability to see at all. I have a blue eyed husky whose vision is as sharp as all get out.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

can someone explain to me about the merles? What is wrong with them or why would they be more likely to be blind?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I know huskys see fine but I was wondering about other breeds mainly because they don't normally have blue eyes. Well I pray that it never happens!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

There have been a couple of discussions lately about Merle Chi's here. You can do a search at the top of the page and should be able to find them easily.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

oh ok thanks i'll check it out!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a merle chi Picasso...and he is perfectly fine. Usually problems occur when you breed 2 merles. There are so many websites about merles and how they shouldnt be breed because of the possiblity of birth defects. It's a double edge sword..they are beautiful..but only breeders that know what they are doing should do it. Pico is a little goofy..but dont think that has anything to do with the merle in him.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i really want a merle that's really good to know. I plan to get one int he near future once I'm back out on my own. I have heard that also about blues that they shouldn't be bred with other blues or chocolates.


----------

